# How many people here believe in ghosts



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

A professor at Texas A&M University was giving a lecture on the 
supernatural. 

To get a feel for his audience, he asks, "How many people here believe in ghosts ??" 

About 90 students raise their hands. 

"Well, that's a good start. Out of those who believe, do any of you think you have seen a ghost ??" 

About 40 students raise their hands. 

"That's really good. I'm really glad you take this seriously.

Has anyone here ever talked to or touched a ghost ?" 

About 3 students raise their hands. 

"That's fantastic. Now let me ask you one question further....Have any of you ever made love to a ghost ?" 

Way in the back, Abdul raises his hand. 

The professor takes off his glasses, and says, "Son, in all the years 
I've been giving this lecture, no-one has ever claimed to have made love to a ghost. You've got to come up here and tell us about your experience." 


The big student replied with a nod and a grin, and began to make his way up to the podium.

When he reached the front of the room, the professor asks, "So Abdul, tell us what it's like to have sex with a ghost !!" 

Abdul replied, "Ah sorry. From way back there, I thought you said 
'Goats'


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Who's going to be the first to press the button. :lol: 

tony


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Jethro told that one about his mate Denzil 20 years ago

LODDY


----------

